# condensate pump wiring



## derf

Can any one tell me the wiring connections from the float switch to a mini condensate pump via an RJ45 connector? (wiring diag with RJ45 pinouts would be handy)
The pump is a gotec piccolo but other pumps use the same connector


----------



## dilky

what are you using this pump for? comfort cooling or furnace condensate


----------



## derf

It is out of a small domestic split system under the evaporator.


----------



## dilky

have you tried the gotec website? they should be able to point you in the right direction let me know how it turns out.


----------



## derf

Tried them first, and other manufactures of similar pumps (they want to keep it secret)


----------



## dilky

hey bud give me the specs on your ac i have worked for liebert rep for 11 years it cant be that hard ill help you anyway i can we all started out the same way and will never belittle anyone.ok


----------



## derf

It is an lg but the pump is not part of the air con it is an add on to pump the condensate uphill. The pump has a float module to control it I think the float module is faulty. It is swiss there are no agents in australia there is an agent in New zealand but I can not get any info from them so far It is beginning to look like I will have to get different brand instead of just replacing the float module.


----------



## dilky

is it possible that the pump cant handle the load? try to let it pump without the disccharge connected also one other thing does it have a check valve?


----------



## derf

No the float module seems to be faulty. When you upend the module the pump starts but stops again. if it is reinstalled and water poured in, the pump starts then stops a few seconds later.So either the float is faulty or the pump electronics cause the pump to cut out. As I can not get the circuit I think I will give up and get a replacement.


----------



## dilky

something doesnt right what is this units make? you need a special connection for this application? does this pump have to be primed first it shouldnt be that difficult let me know im very curious


----------



## derf

I named it in the original question. It is a gotec Piccolo. 
The brand is gotec (Swedish) Piccolo is the size I think.
You can get a picture of it on the internet.
If you google gotec piccolo and open the galco page (NZ) you will see a picture of it 
I have had emails with them but got nowhere.


----------



## dilky

hey bud change the pump check the wiring diagram retrofit one there are tons of condensate pumps out there that will work for you look outside the box you dont need the oem .take a gamble it will be ok


----------



## derf

I realize I can do what every body does this day and age just replace it with an other brand (who cares the customer pays) but as these things are a few hundred dollars I thought I would see if it was repairable


----------



## dilky

you are right your worried about the customer i get that but i know what hes thinking you or your comp not to good how long has this unit been down i service hospitals mri centers and server rooms and if it was my account and didnt hear from the mfg of this pump it would be in the trash and replaced asap your causing more problems like i said take the bull by the horns its only a tiny pump.


----------



## derf

No worries ran a drain to a bucket.


----------



## dilky

thats really professional hey bud i think ive been had no such pump exists on their list of products but im not mad good luck because i had a feeling no one in this trade is that silly or inexperienced but try a 276y connector and im sure you know how to stick it .


----------



## derf

I dont know what is irritating you But the drain is temporary until I buy an other brand pump or fix the old one. The job is a sort of love job for a friend of a friend that is why I was trying to do it on the cheap.


----------



## dilky

oh i apologize it was a commercial job sorry for that i went to the gotec site no picolo pump comes up need type and specs.


----------



## derf

Try this, fourth picture down
http://www.galco.co.nz/documents/datasheets/heatpumpinstallation/GotecPumpBrochure.pdf


----------



## dilky

hey bud where are you from? these pumps are from swiss i found the site the home page is in english the tech page in german, i am starting to get why your having a hard time i see the wiring conn power alarm and float can you read german? i cant


----------



## derf

I have given up, am going to get other brand.


----------



## mechanicalDvr

Turn the float ring over, I have found that problem before.


----------



## Nathan

Please post your question on DIYChatroom.com. This site is for pros only.

Thanks,
Nathan


----------

